# Meet...



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What a little cutie!!!
I am partial to white kittens.


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

Me too! He's a very special boy.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I shouldn't have looked. I've had kitten fever for a while now and that made it worse. My "baby" is grown up and not as affectionate as he used to be. Your new baby is too cute and looks like a little character.

Booger can be seen in my gallery, if you're interested.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Harley: You know the only cure for kitten fever, right?

GET ONE !!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

taxtell said:


> Harley: You know the only cure for kitten fever, right?
> 
> GET ONE !!!


AHAHAHA, I am going to show that to my hubby, I have kitten fever too. 


What a pretty white kitty, what color are his eyes? We have one with blue eyes, but she is kind of physco  Oh well, she likes ME so I guess that's important, sometimes she likes my husband. 

here is a picture of her, she's 2 yrs now.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

taxtell said:


> Harley: You know the only cure for kitten fever, right?
> 
> GET ONE !!!


Sounds good but I have three others in addition to Booger. I'm also hoping to get my Spoo pup sometime this year. Maybe after that, it will be time for another kitty. I have 4, so 5 can't be much more work right, LOL.


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

More kittens the better! 

He has green yellow eye. No one wanted him because all his siblings were very fluffy with blue eye.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is so cute!! I absolutely love kitties and I have three.
_


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

Photo?


----------

